# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  How a Soap Opera Helped Give the World Harley Quinn

## CBR News

CSBG revisits the surprising soap opera inspiration for Harley Quinn, the breakout star of this weekend's "Suicide Squad" movie.


_Full article here._

----------

